# Any retreats March 28-April 3?



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm FINALLY, for the first time ever, getting a "spring break". I will have a whole week off of work and nothing to do. 

So I'm trying to come up with something FUN to do... just for me! 

Do you know of any quilting retreats or workshops going on during this time period? Preferably within a few hours drive of Ohio.

If not, our cottage is close to an Amish area that I've never really visited (hubby isn't too keen on shopping at quilt stores, etc.), so I might just do that, and have my OWN quilting retreat. Maybe I can find a quilting frame before then and set up my Janome 7700 and try out "mid-arm" quilting. 

Just too many fun things to think about!

Suggestions?


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

lucky you,
I would make a list now of all those blocks that you have wanted to try and make along with some music and go for it. Remember to use the crockpot for suppers so you have more time in the sewing room.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

What Amish area in Ohio is your cottage close to? There is a quilt shop in Berlin called Helping Hands I really like. Not sure of any retreats though.
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't know of any during that particular week. Have you checked to see what MSQC is doing that week? I think that's a day's drive or less from you. 

Then again, a trip to "Amish country" sounds perfect. If you do that and have your own retreat, please be sure to share with us and takes lots of pics.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

HorseMom said:


> What Amish area in Ohio is your cottage close to? There is a quilt shop in Berlin called Helping Hands I really like. Not sure of any retreats though.
> Heidi


Yes, that's the area. I've driven THROUGH Berlin a lot, but never stopped. Seems too hectic when I'm there on weekends, but a week DAY would probably be perfect.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

There is an Expo in Cleveland, but it ends on the 28th. You might catch the last day.
http://www.sewingexpo.com/ClevelandOH.aspx


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

In Berlin, be sure to go to the Homestead buffet restaurant. Great food! There are a few thrift stores worth checking out if that appeals to you. And Zink's outlet for fabric (although you can tell the economy is hurting by a bit lower quality and selection) is a good stop.
I go to this area everytime I(we) get a chance, though it's about an hour and a half drive from our home.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Where are the thrift stores and Zink's? I doubt they have websites.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Be sure to ask about some of the Amish quilt shops out in the country. We went there camping and found a bunch of unique shops out in the country that towns people had told us about. Great little town.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow!! Sounds like a wonderful time.. if I lived closer I'd go with you.. yes please take pictures so we can live vicariously with you..


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah, I wish ya'll lived closer, too!! I have a couple roll-away beds, a futon, and a couch....could use the company for a few days!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Maybe I can meet you in Berlin one day, I'm n maybe 45 mins away.
Heidi


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Let me see what my agenda is closer to that day. I'm probably that far away, too.  The house we stay in on weekends is in Norton. 

That'd be ALOT of fun, though! I wonder if there are others in the area that would like to meet at a restaurant there, and then do a day trip in Berlin?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm actually in Wooster so I think I'm in between Norton and Berlin, lol. I originally had that week off work for spring break, but I had to cancel it and break it into individual days cause I got the flu earlier this month &#128542;
Heidi


----------

